# Neely's tally for 2015



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

I felt like I was starting to hog the spotlight toward the end of the year, so I waited until all the dust has settled so I can just do one big brag all at once.

In 2015, Neely earned 28 titles and whatnot, including a few Rally High In Trial and year-end placements. Here's the list. I promise to be quiet for awhile--at least unless something really stupendous happens. 

Date Title	Abb.	Venue
1/17/2015	Companion Dog Excellent (Open Obedience)	CDX-C	CDSP
2/28/2015	Rally Level 1	RL1	WCRL
2/28/2015	Award of Excellence (for WCRL RL1)	AOE-L1	WCRL
3/15/2015	Rally Advanced	RA	AKC
4/26/2015	United Rally Obedience 3	URO3	UKC
5/3/2015	Rally Level 2	RL2	WCRL
5/3/2015	Award of Excellence (for WCRL RL2)	AOE-L2	WCRL
5/17/2015	Novice Obedience Championship	CD-CCH	CDSP
5/31/2015	High in Trial (RO3) with 100/100	HIT	UKC 
5/31/2015	Companion Dog (Novice Obedience)	UCD	UKC
6/6/2015	Rally Level 3	RL3	WCRL
7/26/2015	Companion Dog (Novice Obedience)	CD	AKC
8/16/2015 Rally Excellent	RE	AKC
9/9/2015	APDT Rally Champion	ARCH	WCRL
9/13/2015	United Rally Obedience Champion	UROC	UKC
9/25/2015	United Rally Obedience Excellent	URX	UKC
9/25/2015	Award of Merit (conformation)	—	UKC
9/25/2015	Total Dog	—	UKC
9/27/2015	High Combined (club-only in UKC Rally)	HC	UKC 
9/27/2015	High in Trial (RO2) with 100/100	HIT	UKC 
11/28/2015	Versatility Certificate Excellent	VCX	VIP
11/30/2015	Eligible for AKC Rally Nationals 2016 in Excellent	—	AKC
12/5/2015	High in Trial (RO2) with 100/100	HIT	UKC 
12/31/2015	UKC Rally All-Star Ranked #8 In Level 2 (Top 10)	—	UKC 
12/31/2015	UKC Rally All-Star Ranked #9 In Level 3 (Top 10)	—	UKC 
12/31/2015	CDSP 2015 National Rank #20 (tied) Open A	—	CDSP
12/31/2015	CDSP 2015 National Rank #10 Novice C	—	CDSP
12/31/2015	WCRL 2015 Annual Ranking, #4 ARCH	—	WCRL

The total number of titles, etc., that he's earned is up to 42. We need one QQ to finish RAE and hope to have that in early April.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Wowza! What an amazing team you are!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

That's an amazing list! Congratulations. 

Can you share how old Neely is, and how old he was when you started competing with him?


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

Axeldog said:


> That's an amazing list! Congratulations.
> 
> Can you share how old Neely is, and how old he was when you started competing with him?


Thanks, and thanks for asking!

Neely just turned 4 years old in February and he's an intact male with health clearances. 

I took him out briefly in his first year to earn the WCRL Puppy title. He was such a goofy, happy boy that it was hard to keep his attention away from judges and ring stewards (anyone, really), until he was well over 2 years old.

As you'll see from the list below, he didn't do much until after he turned 1 year old. The year he turned 2, he picked up six titles, some of which required some off-leash work. He failed at least as many CDSP Novice tests as he passed, but since I had free runs for judging other classes, it felt more like a run-through with benefits if he passed, and a cheap run-through if he didn't.

I got confirmation that I had a good dog when he earned a high in trial with a perfect score on his second UKC Rally Level 2 run, which is off leash. He finished the title the following morning.

Edit: I delayed entering him in UKC Rally Level 3 until the following April because I feared he would go visit the honor dog in the ring, particularly if it was one of the chihuahuas a friend shows. I didn't want him to ruin the experience for another dog.

Age 1-2 titles:
2/17/2013	Rally Puppy RLP WCRL
4/27/2013	United Rally Obedience 1 URO1 UKC
7/27/2013	Show Champion CH UKC

Age 2-3 titles:
2/23/2014	Canine Good Citizen CGC AKC
8/17/2014	Companion Dog (Novice Obedience) CD-C CDSP
9/13/2014	High in Trial (RO2) with 100/100 HIT UKC 
9/14/2014	United Rally Obedience 2 URO2 UKC 
9/20/2014	Beginner Novice BN AKC
11/28/2014	Rally Novice RN AKC


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## gr8pdls (Jul 13, 2010)

Awesome Poodle! Congratulations on all the great accomplishments. Super job!

.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Whoa! Blown away! That's truly amazing, so much fun, representative of so much bonding and together time. Great job!

--Q


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Holy moly! What an accomplished pair you make! Congratulations!:congrats:


----------

